# refurbished milking machines



## mailman (May 8, 2004)

Hello, on Ebay I noticed there are a few that are selling refurbished milking machines. Are these a bad idea to purchase? Alot to go wrong with them? Does anyone have an experience with buying one of these from Ebay?
thanks....Dennis


----------



## familytrees (May 30, 2003)

Dennis,

I bought a refurbished milker from a guy on ebay. His name is Mike Perry (Perry's Milkers) and he lives in Jennings, Louisiana. He sells a lot of milkers on ebay. The first one I got from him, the vacuum pump didn't work; he first tried walking me through checking different things on the pump and whne that didn't work, he paid the postage for me to send the pump back to him and he sent me a different one and paid the postage on it, too. I've had that pump for over a year now and it works great.

Also, just a few weeks ago, one of the parts on the pump broke. I was a minor part, so I emailed this same guy and asked him how much he would charge me for a new part. He emailed me back and said he would sent me the parts at no charge, not even shipping (and this was a year after I bought the equipment from him).

In short, if I were going to buy one on ebay, I would go with this guy. He is really willing to work with you to make sure you get what you need and he believes in service after the sale.

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## BiGtImEfArMeRs4 (Oct 23, 2004)

We just received our milker from him last Friday. The pulsator did'nt work right, so we emailed him, and he is helping us with it. If you are looking for one, he is definitly the guy to get from. He is very helpfull and the milkers are pretty darn good! Good luck!
Heather


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

we have Jersey milk cows and we bought a milking machine from Mike also...It works great...everything up to snuff...had it about 4 months and very satsified...Mike Perry is a nice persone and good to deal with...Matt and MissKitty highly recommend him...MissKitty


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Reviving this... I see he has one for sale on Ebay. 
We have a vacuum pump already from our neon plant that we don't use.... does anyone have plans for building your own milking machine? 
Perhaps I will drop him a line and he would sell us one without the pump?
Thinking out loud, we may be getting some bred goats, and will be breeding our two nubians in the spring.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I put together a milker from items I bought off of Ebay. There are a lot of bucket milkers on there all of the time. 

I bought an old Univesal milker then called Hamby Dairy supply. He fixed me up with new inflations, hoses, and lid gasket, great folks to deal with. 

I bought a used Gast vacuum pump and a vacuum controller. A pump made especially for dairy use really isn't needed. Any vacuum pump that will pull around 15 inches of mercury and move 4-5 cfm of air will work. 

I put the whole thing together for just over $300.00 and it works perfectly. If you aren't familiar with milkers I would suggest a Surge. They made millions of them, so lots of them on Ebay, most very reasonable, and parts are readily available. Buy an extra pulsator, get a pulsator rebuild kit from Hamby, they are very simple devices to work on, so you have a spare, and you are good to go.

What I have described is basically what the folks selling reconditioned units are doing, do it yourself save a lot of money.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I realize this is an extremely old thread but I thought I'd jump in. Mike is a very good seller to deal with. 
I might add I too put one together off of pieces and parts I bought off of ebay and what I've ended up with is a "69/70/71 automobile" as the song goes. Everytime I have something go wrong with it I have to surf the internet trying to cross reference part numbers from one dealer to the next trying to find parts. I'd recommend getting one that's a complete unit if I done it again.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

What is a reasonable cost to pay for one of these? Is there a big difference between goat and bovine milkers? If I could get a milker that would remove one of the big gripes dh has about any critter that milks. Bwahaha, look honey what I just bought with the money I have saved from selling eggs and chickens .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The only difference is the number of lines and inflations. Two for goats, four for cows.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Same amount of pressure? I haven't milked either by hand in years but it seems like goats milk easier than cows but memories aren't always accurate.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

For pics on assembling your own machine from components, lood at Cotton-eyed Does website. You can get everything you need from Parts Dept. I'm NOT the least bit mechanical, & I put mine together for a bit less than $700.

Mr Perry's is right around $600, but I don't think that includes the ballast tank, so you'll spend another 50-75$ on pvc & fittings. You can also PM me for pics of a home-built one-goat system.

Madfarmer


----------

